# Websites for orchestral MIDI files



## Silence-is-Golden

hi everyone,

For some further template balancing ( also the different sections) I use some midi files from classical scores.

Are you willing to share the websites you draw from, since I cannot find all of the Midi-fied scores I am looking for on the websites I found.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Erik

www.kunstderfuge.com
www.classicalarchives.com
www.scena.org/midi/music


----------



## Paul T McGraw

Sadly I have never found a site with MIDI files on every single composition of interest to me. I use the same ones Erik listed above. I usually have found the classicalarchives site to be the most helpful, but not always. Kuntsderfuge seems to be steadily growing and sometimes they have things classicalarchives does not. Sometimes I have found sites focused on a specific composer that have accurate and complete MIDI files.

I would love it if more XML files were available. I use Sibelius and not Finale but the few times I have found XML files of things of interest to me they import into Sibelius beautifully.

Anyone know of better sites?


----------



## artmuz

IMSLP which is a notation site but for certain pieces there is also MIDI files.


----------



## bcarwell

Perhaps time for a sticky with forum contributors ? Why not grow our own over time ? Might
even include DAW project files.

Bob


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Thank you genleman.
Much appreciated for these (new) options.

I don't know how many members here do use these files, so I don't know if its worth a sticky? Admins/ moderators choice I guess?


----------



## NoamL

Unfortunately it's kind of a thing of the past. Late 90s early 2000s.

Back in the Geocities dark ages, MIDI was one of the only ways to put music online. So there are all of these great classical transcriptions and even film scores that date from the era. There's a French site floating around the Internet that has fan-made MIDI transcriptions of many John Williams themes from Harry Potter to the NBC tune.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

I found the free-scores.com website which seems french originated.

Thanks so far everyone!


----------



## sig-ex

MuseScore.com

Free account needed. It allows downloads of MIDI versions of community submitted scores of the wonderful free MuseScore editor. Many pieces that are already public domain can also be found there. You can also download PDF, MusicXML, MP3 and, of course, MuseScore versions.


----------



## mac88104

Maybe it doesn't fit your needs but on the Project Sam website you can download logic/cubase projects and midi files. These are not masterpieces but starting point if you have to work on your first trailer music for instance.

You can also try Lex Scripta, midiworld for midi masterpieces.


----------



## handz

http://johnwilliams.free.fr/midi.php?critere=film

Not all are good but helpfull


----------



## EwigWanderer

http://garyw0001.com/movies.html


----------



## Russonja

NoamL said:


> Unfortunately it's kind of a thing of the past. Late 90s early 2000s.
> 
> Back in the Geocities dark ages, MIDI was one of the only ways to put music online. So there are all of these great classical transcriptions and even film scores that date from the era. There's a French site floating around the Internet that has fan-made MIDI transcriptions of many John Williams themes from Harry Potter to the NBC tune.


Sept 2020, Sorry to point out Naomi but you were completely wrong on the Midi prediction thing. Midi is the most important tool for all levels of musicians worldwide. More important today than was originally imagined. As a professional film scorer I would be completely unable to work without midi. You cannot use Kontakt Sample libraries, The Synthersizer and keyboard emulations or even your typical Daw without it, and of course if I am joint composing across other countries the work sheets can only be shared by.... you guessed it Midifiles. Midi is going to be the rule for musicians for many, many years to come.


----------



## Luke W

Russonja said:


> Sept 2020, Sorry to point out Naomi but you were completely wrong on the Midi prediction thing. Midi is the most important tool for all levels of musicians worldwide. More important today than was originally imagined. As a professional film scorer I would be completely unable to work without midi. You cannot use Kontakt Sample libraries, The Synthersizer and keyboard emulations or even your typical Daw without it, and of course if I am joint composing across other countries the work sheets can only be shared by.... you guessed it Midifiles. Midi is going to be the rule for musicians for many, many years to come.


I think he meant that online sharing midi files of film scores is not as popular as it was in the 90's. We all agree with you on the importance of midi


----------

